# anyone recognize this make of shower valve?



## manomana (Mar 31, 2018)

divertor and the hot stop are leaking. homeowner wants to find replacement parts before opening a wall.


----------



## plumb1801 (Apr 4, 2014)

Looks like an old delta valve with push button diverter made prior to 2006. I suggest going to your local supply house they may be able to help out determining the manufacture of this valve.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

> An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.
> 
> The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)
> 
> ...



_The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 3 characters._

What??? Ok I get it.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

That's a ..... no, I'll tell you later or maybe tomorrow.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I know exactly what it is. I can tell you for a fee.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

chonkie said:


> I know exactly what it is. I can tell you for free.


There I fixed it for you...:devil3:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I find it strange, you take it apart, look it up on the internet, run around to find in in store, then you order parts and get them 2 weeks later and go back to try and fix it. 

For less trouble and time they can have a new faucet. Or am I missing something?:vs_worry:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Do you see those two screw-like things at 3:00 and 9:00? Unscrew those and take them apart-I'm curious what they do.......:devil3: {But be absolutely certain that you know where the main shut-off valve is.}


Just kidding. I don't want you to flood some poor person's home.


*Post the requested introduction and you'll get more serious responses.*


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

manomana said:


> divertor and the hot stop are leaking. homeowner wants to find replacement parts before opening a wall.


 The make appears to be brass and plastic.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Tommy plumber said:


> Do you see those two screw-like things at 3:00 and 9:00? Unscrew those and take them apart-I'm curious what they do........[/B]



Sorry Tommy but any good plumber knows what they do, its the treble and bass adjustment.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Tango said:


> I find it strange, you take it apart, look it up on the internet, run around to find in in store, then you order parts and get them 2 weeks later and go back to try and fix it.
> 
> For less trouble and time they can have a new faucet. Or am I missing something?:vs_worry:


I've installed many and had to work on a few of them over the years. It is a good brand. HO can get parts free from manufacturer with no hassle, they don't take 2 weeks to get you parts like others. I've never gotten bad replacement parts from them.

Labor cost should be less than replacing a whole valve, then possibly having to go back to set the trim once tile (looks like cultured marble in this case) gets repaired if it was necessary to demo some. Not all valves can replace another valve through the same hole. Not every HO is going to want a big nasty looking smitty plate. Might not have access to the back wall.

All the OP needs to do is identify the manufacturer (which has already been done) and order one of these, replace it and done.

Ps. The cuts in the marble made for that valve are odd. I know the mortar shield is round on those so why they cut it the way they did is odd.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

2 weeks ago I had a call to fix a shower faucet that had no more water coming out of the spout. I even tried my water ram and other tricks. Nothing worked so I replaced it from the back and found out hidden plugs that weren't visible until I removed it.

I brought it home and disassembled it to find out the pressure balance was seized. The tolerance were really tight. It would of been impossible to replace on the spot but it was a good lesson of that particular brand.


One time I had to replace a delta original style bath/shower valve and on the back side was a water heater and laundry tub. I eventually was able to replace it by peeling the plastic surround, what a freaking job that was and luckily the surround wasn't stuck on too much and crack trying to peel it.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Tango said:


> Sorry Tommy but any good plumber knows what they do, its the treble and bass adjustment.


Don't know why when I read this my mind went right to the movie "This is Spinal Tap". Turn it to 11! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

chonkie said:


> Don't know why when I read this my mind went right to the movie "This is Spinal Tap". Turn it to 11! :vs_laugh:


I went and checked that clip, awesome I got to check out that movie!

http://www.tcm.com/mediaroom/video/237535/This-Is-Spinal-Tap-Movie-Clip-These-Go-To-Eleven.html


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Definitely worth checking out if you got the humor in that clip. Surprisingly, I have some friends that don't get it.


----------



## manomana (Mar 31, 2018)

Tango said:


> _The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 3 characters._
> 
> What??? Ok I get it.


http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/net-challenged-plumber-80673/
sorry about that.


----------



## manomana (Mar 31, 2018)

that looks so close... sorry about the resolution, my camera sucks


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Danze


----------

